# How To Connect Adsl 220bx Beetel Modem



## asdfgh2 (May 15, 2007)

iam using redhat 9.0 ,iam unable to configure my broadband modem {adsl 220bx beetel modem}, how to configure it via usb


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

usb adsl is 99% not possible,if possible also unstable.get a lan card.try pppoe connxn


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 15, 2007)

i previously used usb, but lan is more convenient.


----------



## cynosure (May 15, 2007)

^^ I am using ADSL with USB but in ubuntu from the last september. No problems till now.

@asdfgh2: Assuming that the basic linux are all same. Use this script:

Make a new file anywhere (on the desktop maybe)
[Desktop Entry]
Name=RP-PPPoE
Comment=RP-PPPoE
Exec=gksudo /opt/rp-pppoe-3.6/go-gui
Icon=pppoeconf.xpm
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=Application;Network;

SAve the file and click on it.

Run: Applications -> Internet -> RP-PPPoE


THis worked fine in ubuntu 6.06. I cont guarantee that this will work fine in RH. Anyways Best Of Luck.


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

^^ already rp-pppoe is there in Ubuntu!
run : sudo pppoeconf.
I think as per ur suggestion,u have extracted rp-pppoe source from their site.now what is the use,when debian's(ubuntu's) package manager already lists packages such as pppoe,pppoeconf,eciadsl(usb modem drivers) and more


----------



## cynosure (May 16, 2007)

^^
Look brother. Your avatar shows that you know most of things about linux. 

Terminal is still a nono for me so I know nothing about those commands..
I am still a mortal in front of you. So I tried giving him what worked for me!!
If that works for him then its fine.

Nothing to offend you. Take this lightly. again!!


----------



## skgoel (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,
I read what you had given with great interest. I am a Linux newbie adn had heard and read much about ubuntu. So I wanted to try it and dual booted my winxp pro with ubuntu 7.10 (installed on two separate hard disks).

Before the instllation I tried with a livecd and for one time my beetel adsl2 modem on ethernet worked. Heatrened, I installed ubuntu on hard disk. 
From then on I have struggled without any success in connecting to the internet - which was my main purpose for ubuntu till i get used to it.

On winxp ii use raspppoe dialler to connect and supply my login and password each time. I heve the no download limit plan so i am not billed for the time.

i have read on the net extensively, some people have been lucky with this modem on various distros of linux. I have not - and am getting frustrated enough to think discarding linux. I have tried ubuntu, Damn Small Linux, Knoppix on either live cd or usb stick but could not connect.

I see from your efforts that you have succeeded. 

Is it possible for you to guide me step by step what to do?
Thanks
SK Goel


			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ I am using ADSL with USB but in ubuntu from the last september. No problems till now.
> 
> @asdfgh2: Assuming that the basic linux are all same. Use this script:
> 
> ...


----------

